# Scarbelly Peanuts Qview



## dukeburger (Apr 25, 2015)

Nothing planned for this weekend smoke-wise, so I'm trying something I've wanted to try for some time now and that's Scarbelly's Spicy and Sweet Smoked Nuts.

Following his recipe and procedure for the most part, I will list my ingredients as follows:

2 TBS Margarine

6 Cups Salted Roasted Peanuts
1 Cup Brown Sugar
1/3 Cup Frank's Red Hot (No Tapatio around these parts)
1/4 Tsp Chipotle Powder

Heated up the margarine til melted, added peanuts and tossed to coat, then added brown sugar, Frank's, and chipotle. Stirred around until brown sugar is melted and added the remaining ingredients:

1 Tsp Dry Mustard
1 Tsp Chili Powder
1 1/2 Tsp Red Pepper Flakes
1 Tsp Cayenne Pepper
1/4 Cup Honey

Stirred this around for 10 mins or until thickened and added:

1/2 tsp Smoked Paprika

Gave them one last quick toss around and put peanuts into a foil pan I stabbed a few dozen times with a fork...Then into my preheated WSM for 4 hours @ 225F with some maple TBS already going nicely.

Qview!













IMG-20150425-00720.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 25, 2015


















IMG-20150425-00721.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 25, 2015


















IMG-20150425-00722.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 25, 2015






More to come


----------



## b-one (Apr 25, 2015)

Are you going to put them in a coke? They are looking tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Tasty lookin snack Duke, nice job !  Thumbs Up


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 25, 2015)

b-one said:


> Are you going to put them in a coke? They are looking tasty!


Not a bad idea! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin snack Duke, nice job !


They tasted good after simmering...Real interested to see how much smoke they take on, should be a nice treat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2015)

These are great! Make several large batches using mixed nuts to give away at the holidays. Super addictive! Goes great with beer!


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> These are great! Make several large batches using mixed nuts to give away at the holidays. Super addictive! Goes great with beer!


Just peeked and had a taste. These may not make it through the night!

I had no idea they would be that good... Wow.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm hoping to someday do this with whole mac nuts!!!


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 25, 2015)

I friggin' love these...The maple was a good choice I think.

Now I've got some unwinding to do.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG-20150425-00723.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 25, 2015


















IMG-20150425-00724.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 25, 2015


----------



## b-one (Apr 25, 2015)

So I'm guessing they took the smoke well! Looks tasty!


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 25, 2015)

b-one said:


> So I'm guessing they took the smoke well! Looks tasty!


 Quite well!


----------

